

Ask HN: Best android development phone? - MrMeker

I am going to be upgrading to a smartphone on AT&amp;T.  I am torn between the Moto X, the HTC One, Samsung Galaxy S4, and the Samsung Galaxy S3. I am also thinking of buying a Google Nexus 4 on ebay.<p>I have an app in mind that would make heavy use of the accelerometer, gyroscope, compass, and possibly the barometer. Are any of these phones known for having great sensors? What does HN recommend?
======
dtrizzle
Wait for the Nexus 5. Rumor is that it will be announced tomorrow.

------
pahans
I would recommend a nexus device. If you are really into sensors like
temperature, humidity go for galaxy S4 otherwise don't. Nexus 5 is coming
soon,to wait few more days to buy a nexus

------
jfoster
If you're price sensitive, get a Nexus 4. They're clearing stock at the
moment, so it's probably $100 or $200 cheaper than it would otherwise be.
You'll probably find that the ones on the Google Play store are cheaper than
the ones on eBay.

If you can wait a bit and are not particularly price sensitive, get the Nexus
5 when it comes out in early November.

~~~
phaus
They have actually been sold out for about a month or so. The inventory has
been cleared. Now they are above retail price through third parties.

~~~
jfoster
Depends which country you are in. In Australia, both models are still
available through the Google Play store. ($249 for 8GB, $299 for 16GB)

------
aaronbrethorst
Nexus. It's cheap and requires no contract.

------
Fishrock123
Definitely a Nexus phone. I would wait for the 5 if possible, it should be out
soon.

(Or just get a 4, if you can.)

